

Fuck Microsoft - rscafi
http://fuck.microsoft/

======
kijeda

      $ dig +short fuck.microsoft
      127.0.53.53
      $
    

It is part of the ICANN-mandated "controlled interruption" phase of launching
a new TLD before production usage.
[https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/name-
collision-2013-12...](https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/name-
collision-2013-12-06-en#127.0.53.53)

~~~
plausibility

        $ dig +short foo.meme
        127.0.53.53
        $ 
    

It's the same for .meme, which is owned by Google if I'm not mistaken.

------
rscafi
So, Microsoft registrated some top level domains, like MICROSOFT, XBOX,
WINDOWS, AZURE, BING and HOTMAIL, as we can see here:
[http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/delegated-
string...](http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/delegated-strings)

But they didn't add any content yet. So, just a joke showing "Apache2 Ubuntu
Default Page".

~~~
kijeda
The Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page is presumably on your localhost?

~~~
jessaustin
Haha might want to turn that off...

------
Zekio
would be pretty awesome if they made it so if you have an xbox live account
you get Username.xbox for your xbox profile page or something

BTW [http://nic.microsoft/](http://nic.microsoft/) Edit: You can use nic
infront of pretty much all of microsofts ones

